

Tell HN: Stripe is coming to UK. I just got invited to the limited beta. - chinmoy

Well, as the title says, I just got an email to join the limited beta. This is awesome for all UK developers who needs to accept online payments. How many of you received this email?
======
jamesjguthrie
"In what we’re putting down to a bout of Valentine’s Day confusion — or a
desire to keep the launch quiet — Stripe co-founder Patrick Collison tells us
that emails about the UK beta were sent out to some users “in error”. So,
despite some employees confirming the UK launch, Collison claims it isn’t
happening. We’re continuing to look into this."

<http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/14/stripe-uk-beta/>

------
samwillis
I would love an invite! Have also been on the list from the begging.

<bribe>

To anyone from Stripe reading this, I will give everyone at stripe a voucher
for my website <http://www.posterhaste.com/> if I could have an invite! Would
love to move off Paypal!

</bribe>

------
anderspetersson
That's good news for UK.

I'm in Sweden and been on that list since Stripe went public in USA, no email
love here.

------
jamesjguthrie
I would love an invite! I was just about to sign up with one of their
competitors but would prefer to use Stripe.

------
knes
OMG that's a good new! Just moved to the uk and would love to ditch paypal for
Stripe for me business!

------
klaut
i am in Uk and been on their list since forever and did not receive anything
:(

